

Keep your AWS environments separate with IAM. - jameskilton
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2012/10/03/keep-your-aws-environments-separate-with-iam-users-and-groups/

======
superkvn
Good idea. Solves a problem I've been dealing with.

